# المشتركون في مسابقة الطيران الثانية



## elkhaled (19 يونيو 2008)

un bon travaille 
je suis entraine de chercer les reponse
a tout a l'heure


----------



## emad_nprawe (19 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## طريق الهندسة (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا الاخوة بقسم الطيران


----------



## الجدى (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيكم

.............
مرور كريم اخي الفاضل ... و اتمني ان تشارك في المسابقه 
م المصري .... مشرف قسم الطيران


----------



## خالد فاضل (19 يونيو 2008)

الاخوة شكرا للدعوة والله يوفق الجميع الى الخير


----------



## فهمى نديم (19 يونيو 2008)

*ما شاء الله*

بسم الله ما شاء الله
مجهود رائع
ربنا يحفظك

فهمى نديم


----------



## الريحانة (19 يونيو 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس بابلي (19 يونيو 2008)

وفقكم الله في مسعاكم ودمتم لاخوانكم والتواصل معهم بكل محبة مع الشكرا للدعوة


----------



## eng alaa (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الدعوه


----------



## zmzamia25 (19 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر على الدعوة وانشاءالله احاول احل الاسئلة مع اني ماعندي علاقة بهندسة الطيران بس في بعض الاسئلة عبارة عن معلومات عامة...
شكرا مرة اخرى وامنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد قهوة (19 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## first-arch (19 يونيو 2008)

اشكركم على الدعوه لكن انا لا لعلاقه بى بهندسه الطيران


----------



## جاسر (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حياكم الله يا اخوان 

يا شباب المسابقة موجهة للذين ليس لهم علاقة بالطيران بشكل رئيسي, وهدفها التعريف
بالطيران وعلومه لمن ليس له علاقة وذلك بالبحث عن المعلومة يغنيك قوقيل وهذا القسم
لتجيب 100% صح 

توكلوا على الله


----------



## مريم ظريف (19 يونيو 2008)

مسابقة رائعة وسوف احاول الاجابة عليها مع اني مهندسة مدني


----------



## اللقلق (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافيه ......


----------



## mohandsyasser (19 يونيو 2008)

لن تصدقوا اننى حتى لا اعلم فكرة عمل الطائرة تماما و يكفينى من هذه المسابقة ان اقرأ و استفيد عن الطائرات ....
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يونيو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

مسابقة شيّقة وممتعة اتمنى الفوز للجميع .

بالتوفيق والنجاح .

البغدادي

مرور كريم اخي الفاضل ... و اتمني ان تشارك في المسابقه 
م المصري .... مشرف قسم الطيران
__________________


----------



## ابو العدا (19 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 
وشكرا الك


----------



## م المصري (19 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هذا الموضوع مفتتح خصصيصا للساده الاعضاء ... الذين سوف يشاركوننا محاولة حل اسئلة قسم الطيران 
فليسجلوا اسمائهم هنا ... و للتواصل مع جهاز الاشراف

و هنا انوه و اقتبس مقولة مشرفنا العام و مشرف قسم الطيران 

جاسر ​ 


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> حياكم الله يا اخوان
> 
> ...


 
فلتتوكلوا علي الله .. جميعا ​


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الكريم م. المصرى
يشرفنى ان اشترك فى هذه المسابقة 
وبصراحة يتضح منها ذكاء شديد فى فنون الادارة
ولا انتظر الربح او المكسب مجرد الاشتراك فيها مكسب كبير 
وشكرا لك


----------



## م المصري (20 يونيو 2008)

همس الورود قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ الكريم م. المصرى
> يشرفنى ان اشترك فى هذه المسابقة
> وبصراحة يتضح منها ذكاء شديد فى فنون الادارة
> ...


 
يشرفنا و يسعدنا ذلك كثيرا ... 

هيا انطلقي علي بركة الله ...


----------



## عاشق العمل الأول (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعدني ان اشترك معكم في هذه المسابقة الشيقة


----------



## الياس عبد النور (20 يونيو 2008)

كم اود الاشتراك لكن معلوماتي لا تساعدني ارجو التوفيق للجميع اخوتي في الله مشكورين على مثل هذه الاعمال التي تنمي الفكر والنشاط العقلي


----------



## م المصري (20 يونيو 2008)

عاشق العمل الأول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يسعدني ان اشترك معكم في هذه المسابقة الشيقة


 
و يسعدنا ذلك .... 

خذ وقتك في البحث و الاجابه ... ثم ارسل الاجابه عبر البريد الخاص 

تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (20 يونيو 2008)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> كم اود الاشتراك لكن معلوماتي لا تساعدني ارجو التوفيق للجميع اخوتي في الله مشكورين على مثل هذه الاعمال التي تنمي الفكر والنشاط العقلي


 

استمع لنصيحة مشرفنا جاسر 



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> حياكم الله يا اخوان
> 
> ...


 
فكر مره اخري ... و يسعدنا تغيير رأيك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي م. مصري على هذا الرد الجميل 
مع اني والله احب الطيران حب موووووت بس للاس لم تسنح لي الفرصة حتى لركوب طيارة هههههههههههه
ساحاول الاشتراك وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## عاشق العمل الأول (20 يونيو 2008)

الراسلة لا تريد ان ترسل 
يكتب لي
النص الذي أدخلته كبير جداً (5130 حقل). الرجاء أجعلة أقصر إلى 5130 حقل كحد أقصى.


----------



## م المصري (20 يونيو 2008)

عاشق العمل الأول قال:


> الراسلة لا تريد ان ترسل
> يكتب لي
> النص الذي أدخلته كبير جداً (5130 حقل). الرجاء أجعلة أقصر إلى 5130 حقل كحد أقصى.


 
في حال عدم القدره علي الارسال عبر خاصية الرسائل الخاصه ...يمكن ارسال الاجابات علي البريد الالكتروني ... مع الاشاره هنا في هذا الموضوع عن تاريخ الارسال و نوعه (رساله خاصه / بريد الكتروني)

رجاءا .... الارسال الي 
engmbadr علي الجي ميل gmail .... مع كتابة اسم معرف المرسل المسجل هنا في المنتدي 

و شكرا لك اخي عاشق العمل و حظا موفقا


----------



## م المصري (20 يونيو 2008)

الي الاخوه و الاخوات الذي ارسلوا اجابات ... الرجاء اثبات ارسالهم بذكر تاريخ الارسال في هذا الموضوع لضبط العملية اداريا ... و حتي لا يهدر حق احد .... 

و شكرا للذي اشتركوا حتي هذه اللحظه .... و حظا موفقا للجميع


----------



## عاشق العمل الأول (20 يونيو 2008)

اخي لا يمكن الارسال بالايمييل للاخ


----------



## م المصري (20 يونيو 2008)

عاشق العمل الأول قال:


> اخي لا يمكن الارسال بالايمييل للاخ


 
عذرا ... هلا تفضلت بتوضيح المقصود ....

علما بان الايمييل هو 
engmbadr @ gmail . com


----------



## عاشق العمل الأول (20 يونيو 2008)

حسنا سيتم الارسال للاخ
و شكرا لك


----------



## Abbody-sa (20 يونيو 2008)

شكراً ع الدعوة
وجزاكمالله خيراً


----------



## عاشق العمل الأول (20 يونيو 2008)

تم الارسال للاخ engmbadr
عن طريق الاييميل
بتاريخ 20/06/2008
على الساعة 18.22 بتوقيت جرينيش


----------



## مالك606 (21 يونيو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على الدعوه المسابقه رائعة جداً وانشاء الله سابذل قصارى جهدي للإجابة على هذه الأسئلة والله الموفق


----------



## م المصري (21 يونيو 2008)

عاشق العمل الأول قال:


> تم الارسال للاخ engmbadr
> عن طريق الاييميل
> بتاريخ 20/06/2008
> على الساعة 18.22 بتوقيت جرينيش


ال***** وصل يا اخي ... موفق ان شاء الله 

و الي باقي الذين ارسلوا اجابات دون ان يعلنوا ذلك هنا ... الرجاء المرور و شكرا


----------



## ahmed_civil (21 يونيو 2008)

الموضوع جميل


----------



## م المصري (22 يونيو 2008)

همس الورود قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ الكريم م. المصرى
> يشرفنى ان اشترك فى هذه المسابقة
> وبصراحة يتضح منها ذكاء شديد فى فنون الادارة
> ...


 لم تصلني اجاباتك حتي الان يا همس ....


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (22 يونيو 2008)

م المصري قال:


> لم تصلني اجاباتك حتي الان يا همس ....


اخى الكريم م .المصرى
ارسلت لحضرتك اجابة المسابقة الان بنفس تاريخ ووقت المشاركة
وانا متأسفة جدا لانى ارسلتها على اكثر من رسالة 
لان عدد حروفها كان كبير
وبشكرلك جدا


----------



## عبدالخالق قادر (23 يونيو 2008)

مسابقة رائعة وشكرا على الدعوة


----------



## najeh78 (26 يونيو 2008)

*طلب اشتراك في المسابقه*

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين ان يرسلوا لي نص المسابقة و لكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## م المصري (26 يونيو 2008)

najeh78 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين ان يرسلوا لي نص المسابقة و لكم جزيل الشكر.


 


اضغط علي الرابط التالي

مسابقة قسم هندسة الطيران الثانية 

و حظا موفقا


----------



## عاشق العمل الأول (8 يوليو 2008)

كم باقي على انتهاء المسابقة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 يوليو 2008)

*عاوز اشترك فى المسابقه*

سلام عليكم
كيف يمكننى الاشتراك فى المسابقه التانيه لهندسة الطيران


----------



## م المصري (9 يوليو 2008)

عاشق العمل الأول قال:


> كم باقي على انتهاء المسابقة


 
ما زال امامك متسع من الوقت ....... اجب علي الاسئله و ارسلها الي الي عبر البريد الخاص او الالكتروني 
engmbadr علي الجيميييل


----------



## م المصري (9 يوليو 2008)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> سلام عليكم
> كيف يمكننى الاشتراك فى المسابقه التانيه لهندسة الطيران


 
اهلا يا سامح ..... اجب علي الاسئله فقط و ارسلها لي (و اعتقد انها لن تكون صعبه علي رجل الوقود الاحادي)


----------



## meid79 (9 يوليو 2008)

اللهم موفقني ووفق اخواني 
وشكرا للاخوة المشرفين علي اثراء معلوماتنا بهذة المسابقة الرائعة


----------



## م المصري (9 يوليو 2008)

اهلا بالفائز الاول ..... في المسابقة الاولي 

اجب الثانية .... علما بخصم السؤال الاخير منك مبدئيا ))


----------



## meid79 (12 يوليو 2008)

اخي لقد ارسلت لك الاجابات منذ فترة ولم اسمع ان كانت قد وصلت ام لا ارجو من حضراتكم ان تبلغوني ان كانت قد وصلت مع العلم اني ارسلتها علي رسائلك الخاصة علي الموقع وايضا علي ال***** gmail


----------



## م المصري (12 يوليو 2008)

meid79 قال:


> اخي لقد ارسلت لك الاجابات منذ فترة ولم اسمع ان كانت قد وصلت ام لا ارجو من حضراتكم ان تبلغوني ان كانت قد وصلت مع العلم اني ارسلتها علي رسائلك الخاصة علي الموقع وايضا علي ال***** Gmail


 الاجابات وصلت .... اخي الفاضل 

و احب ان اعلق علي عبارتك التي ذكرت فيها .... انك لا تظن انه يمكنك الفوز بالمسابقه !!!!

لا يا اخي ..... يمكنك كذلك رغم فوزك بالاولي ؟ 

فالمرحلة الاولي .... تكون تصحيح الاجابات 

و الثانيه ..... تحديد الاوائل بحسب الدرجات 

ثم القرعه ..... في حال التساوي 

و اعلم ان العدل .... هو الميزان عندنا .... فلا تقلق 

و الله الموفق 

تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (13 يوليو 2008)

*رغم سهولة المسابقه ... الا انه هناك صعوبات في الاجابات*

:73:بناءا علي رغبات عدد ليس بقليل من الساده الاعضاء 

فقد تقرر مد المسابقه الي 1-8-2008 

مع السماح لمن ارسلوا اجابات بارسال اجابات اخري 

و التقييم علي آخر نسخه مرسله 

مع العلم بان المسابقه سهله للغايه .....  .... 

تحياتي ​


----------

